# A CRNA is personally performing a case with medical direction from anesthesiologist.



## vduque (Nov 26, 2012)

what modifier is appropriately reported for CRNA services?

QX

QZ

QK

or

QS


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 26, 2012)

A CRNA cannot be personally performing with medical direction......it is one or the other.
The CRNA modifier for medical direction is QX.
The CRNA modifier without medical direction is QZ.


----------

